# Error code 5100 on Canon MX310



## jacques1654 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have this error on my printer. I read through previous solutions and they suggested that it can be a paper or other jam.

I cannot see any jam. The light (lazer) in the scan bed seems to get stuck and I cannot open the scan part of the printer.

I do not have the manual anymore so i do not know how to open the scan bed to see what is going on.

Please help.

Regards


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome...

According to the website here are the troubleshooting steps for the MX310 and Error Code 5100:


Remove the cartridges
Inspect the cartridges to ensure all packaging is removed
Reinstall the cartridges
Press the ON/OFF button for 2 seconds
Unplug the printer and wait 10 seconds
Check the printer for any obstructions including packaging materials

Remove the scanner cover
Open the lid - check for paper that is stuck; these can be very small pieces, so look carefully

Plug the printer back in and power it on.
If that does not solve the problem you will have to contact repair


----------

